# IVF WALES pregnancy chat ~ part 2



## Shellebell

happy   ladies


----------



## KellyG

Me first YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## miriam7

lol your bump on ******** is big kelly ...i think your going to be massive


----------



## KellyG

lol thanks miriam lol urs looks lush.. how are you?


----------



## miriam7

im good ive put on 4lb since monday lol my stomachs starting to feel weird i think its starting to stretch...im so bloody uncomfortable sleeping already


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls just wondering how u all are


----------



## popsi

hey sneaky !!!


----------



## ebonie

uv caught me  , nah i was thinking of all our lovely preggy ladies and wondering how they are doing ??


----------



## popsi

i hope they are all in bed now at this time x


----------



## ebonie

i know miriams over her friends house, im of to bed now goodnight


----------



## KellyG

Hiya girls

I had my 20w scan today and im having    Yay

Both are fine and boy is growing 3 days ahead of lil girl..

Love to you all xx


----------



## ebonie

oh thats lovely for you kelly so pleased everything is good


----------



## kara76

wow kelly one of each flavour

thats great news


----------



## Cath34

Wow Kelly thats fantastic news. You can buy to your hearts content now!!!! You must be sooooooo excited, I would be!! xx


----------



## miriam7

i knew it!... you must be soooo pleased i bet hubbys over the moon too   i have consultant appoinment on fri so am hoping if i get a nice one i might be scanned again ...no harm in hoping !


----------



## Laura36

Kelly that's amazing, wow one of each.  You must be over the moon.


----------



## Jule

Fantastic news Kelly congratulations.  Bet you are so pleased-one of each


----------



## KellyG

Thanks girls, yes we are so far over the moon its mad... I went to buy stuff last night on mothercare but i left my purse in work, maybe thats a good thing...

Miriam beg for another scan lol, ur 4d is soon isnt it??


----------



## popsi

woo hoo kelly !!! thats brilliant news one of each                lots of love to you


----------



## miriam7

i shall be begging kelly dnt worry ! im hoping as i dont feel it move very often they might scan me anyway ...but if not 4d is 3rd jan 17 days away


----------



## ebonie

omg miriam thats not long is it hun wow only seemed like the other day that you had booked it and was talking it     time stops for noone   before we now it miriam you will be on here saying how the baby kept u up all night   sorry


----------



## Queenie1

kelly what wonderful news. now you can buy loads of everything.


----------



## KellyG

Thanks queenie im gonna go to mothercare on sunday  

Miriam did u get a scan??


----------



## miriam7

yes kelly i talked my way into having a scan ...but im none the wiser lol as it was just normal one like 12 weeker so wasnt detailed enough too see    i got no pic but did see baby moving arms and legs about so all is fine ...so its back to  2 weeks tomorrow till d day


----------



## Ravan

Hi all  Miriam,thought I'd let you know...the 4d scan is amazing!


























hope I've put the pics up properly


----------



## miriam7

o my god ! they are brilliant so clear...  you didnt cave in and find out what your having then? im exited for mine now seeing them


----------



## Ravan

nope still dont know lol.
they are brilliant at babybond,and they take their time,cant wait to see yours now


----------



## ebonie

Omg ravan they are fabulous hun   they are so clear i bet u cant take your eyes off them   briiliant pics


----------



## miriam7

glad your ok spooks   what happened why were you scared? im the same just really gratefull to have gotten this far its begining to seem a bit more real


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi Guys

Glad everyone is ok and love the 4d scan photos. They are fab. I wouunder if the would give the twin mums buy one get one free lol

Got my 20wk scan on 29th and cant wait. I have decided to find out the sex teh babies if i can.  Anything will do just so excited.

Wishing everyone a happy christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Sarah x


----------



## miriam7

glad your doing well sazzle ... ive caved in and want to know the sex to so i dont blame you just hope they dont hide there bits like mine


----------



## monkeymind

Hi Girls,

Well I got there in the end!!

On December 12th I gave birth to a beautiful baby boy, as some of you know I had a tough pregnancy and also the birth was traumatic which ended in an emergency C Section which has knocked me for six because after years of surgery for endo' I so wanted to do things naturally without too much medical intervention but unfortunately after two days established labour I wasn't dilating because the baby was brow presentation and impossible to birth. It's been a tough few weeks with the little one feeding every two hours day and night so I feel like a milking machine! But being a Mam is fab and also hard work but I'm growing to love it more day by day. 
A Happy New Year and Good Luck to the rest of you,

Helenxx


----------



## kara76

wow well done huni

what a fab crimbo present

chat soon


----------



## popsi

well dont monkey, you have had a tough time but you got there in the end, i hope you start to feel better soon and have a wonderful new year xxx


----------



## ebonie

Aw thats fabulous news monkey mind comgratulations on the birth of your son [/ur

Enjoy being a mummy and i hope you manage to get some sleep  

Plz post photos when u have time


----------



## ebonie

Miriam is having a scan next saturday what flavour do u girls think she is having ?? 

I think a


----------



## popsi

I still stand my my original and thing its a


----------



## ebonie

so far  
I have to be honest though i am thinking boy nw aas well but going to stick with my original girl lol 
emma thinks   
Popsi thinks


----------



## Jule

Congratulations monkey on the birth of your baby boy what wonderful news just before christmas.

I think miriam is having a   because she is very small and has a neat bump..I wonder who will be right!!


----------



## miriam7

congratulations monkeymind   i bet you had a lovely christmas   what have you called him ?  i am getting sooo exited 6 more sleeps   sazzle good luck for your scan tomorrow hope the babies arnt hiding so you can find out the sex


----------



## ebonie

another poll 
what flavours is sazzle having 

i think boy and girl !!


----------



## miriam7

im thinking 2 girls for sazzle lol


----------



## popsi

ebonie.. you have stolen my prediction.. give it back now       

sazzle whats it like to be fought over lol


----------



## ebonie

dont u like sharing popsi


----------



## popsi

lol.. thanks sweetie i will share with you then i think one of each ... or do i think 2 boys hmmm i need to think lol someone get me a strongbow


----------



## KellyG

I still think its a girl for miriam... maybe one of each for sarah.. I cant wait to see mine again


----------



## miriam7

how you doing kelly ...did you have nice christmas ? im getting exited now and my belly seems to of grown last week its hard to tell if its all the food ive ate tho


----------



## KellyG

OOO its great eating what you want when you want, i just cant stop lmao my belly is huge now will have to do a new pic soon... as soon as you have the 4d scan you must post the pics. i still havent booked mine yet. i have another scan on the 13th jan tho.. is urs moving lots now??


----------



## miriam7

i wouldnt say lots ...i certainly aint feeling it 10 times every 12 hours but i have seen it move and jeff! thank god for the doppler or i would be worrying   what about your 2 are they active?


----------



## KellyG

Yeah mike has only just started to see and feel them, i can feel them most of the time, thats prob cos there is no room left as i seem to be eating everything   we will have to take the 3 of them jogging next year get rid of our bellies


----------



## miriam7

i think i have a lazy one on board ..  im defo going to need to lose the belly


----------



## miriam7

sazzle i hope scan went ok ...did you find out what you have


----------



## kara76

sorry girls i don't pop in here too often

sazzle hope your scan went well

miriam have you found out what flavour?


----------



## miriam7

not till sat 5 more sleeps   will txt you  all asap!


----------



## kara76

you must 

i think a boy


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

popsi said:


> ebonie.. you have stolen my prediction.. give it back now
> 
> sazzle whats it like to be fought over lol


Well girls you should charge for your predictions lol I am having two girls!!!!

I was SO excited after the scan. During my last pregnancy everything ended at the 20 wk scan (bad news) and even though i had a scan at 16 weeks this time i was still a bit nervous. It was so good to hear that everything was in place and both the little ones are fine.

Up until now i have resisted too much shopping but almost straight after the scan i went with my mum to look at prams. We went to look at a mountain buggy in a shop in Lakeside, Cardiff. It was a nice pram but because you cant fit 2 car seats on the mountain buggy the Easy Walker contunued to hold top stop.

Anyway, i sort of went pram mad after the thrill of the scan and ended up calling several Easywalker stockists. The one in Caerphilly no longer stocks the item and the others seemed miles away but i went on a quest. Not only did i find one i could go and have a look at but the guy told me it was in the sale reduced for a massive £735 to £495 plus he was chucking in a bad and mosquito nets too. I nearly feel over as these seem hard to find. My my was in the car with me quicker than a flash and we dashed to Hereford......total bargain. Plus my mum is now very pleased as i have carrycots which i was going to skip due to the cost and she was convinced i should have them.

If anyone wants info on the easywalker just let me know,

This is what i bought

http://www.easywalker.nl/eng/duowalker.html (plus carrycots)

This was free

http://www.funkymoose.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=824

Think i got a little excited lol

Hope everyone else is ok?

Sarah

PS Congrats to Monkeymind..fab news!!

/links


----------



## KellyG

Yaaaay Glad everything is ok and well pleased for you having two girls, i saw a wicked pink fluffy coat in adams today ooo u will have to get too


----------



## ebonie

Congratulations sazzle so pleased for you you can now enjoy ur pregnancy


----------



## Laura36

Congratulations Helen on your new son. And good luck with all the sleepless nights!

Sarah - 2 girls is so fab, well done!  Shopping is good, keep at it....

Miriam - I think you're going to have a girl.  Don't know why but just got a feeling. 

Kelly - glad you're doing well too, have you bought much yet?


----------



## KellyG

Emma thats lovely

Laura i have bought things like wet wipes cotten buds talc and bath stuff oh and about 30 outfits each   

How are you doing hun, when is ur appt? x


----------



## Laura36

Our appt is on Tuesday (week today) so really soon now.  I just hope we can get on a do the tx as soon as possible.  I've had 1 AF so hope that means all's ok to go.  
Just really hoping that I get another BFP and can rejoin this thread again


----------



## KellyG

OO so you could start on d21 of this cycle, that right? Im so glad your positive and looking forward sweetie. Is ur appt with JE?


----------



## Laura36

Yep, seeing JE on 6th.  Doubt we could do d21 of this cycle as guess they will want d1-3 bloods done.  So think it will be end Jan for DR.  To be honest once I know we can get started I'll feel a lot better even if it's a few weeks away.


----------



## miriam7

well i was right with sazzles prediction ...bet im wrong on mine tho   so pleased for you sazzle time to relax and enjoy your pregnancy now


----------



## Queenie1

sarah congrat 2 girls how fab. enjoy the shopping.

kelly glad to hear you are doing well and have started on the shopping.

miriam i think a girl for you as well. good luck with scan on sat.


----------



## ebonie

Miriam i am sitting here waiting for ur text   boy/girl ohhh u will be knowing soon !!


----------



## KellyG

Em i just tx her to make sure she will be looking for a foo lol


----------



## miriam7

well a very very happy miriam reporting in that i was wrong !  she looks real cute ..im waiting for my sis to come up and scan the pics in


----------



## KellyG

Miriam i want to know it all....

how long they scan you, how long is the dvd, how many pics etc...



Oh yeah i was right


----------



## miriam7

lol i only had basic package i got 8 black white pics and 15 min dvd wich im well happy with ...bless her the placenta was right by her face and she kept chewing on her hand so we had to prod her to get a better look!


----------



## KellyG

omg u just made me cry.... im well pleased for you hun, wont be long and she will be here congratulations xxxxx


----------



## ebonie

Congratuations miriam im so pleased for you as you now  your little princess


----------



## miriam7

mini me is uploaded to the gallery   ... there was something sticky on the scanner so 2 pics have  bloody marks on   ...im really pleased it was well worth the money


----------



## miriam7

it was really good to see her moving about ...so glad i finally found out its a girl too ..im going to go pink mad now   glad you are well spooks ...have a 4d scan..go on !


----------



## Queenie1

congrats miriam a girl how wonderful. you can now go mad on everything pink.
love the photos she looks gorgeous.

time will fly by now and she will be here.


----------



## ebonie

Well miriam the scan pictures are stunning yeah she made me cry im so so excited for you and cant wait to meet the princess in april


----------



## miriam7

how scary ..wont see her again now till shes here


----------



## Laura36

Miriam, just looked at your pics. She's gorgeous!  Really clear pics too.
I bet you're so excited now that you know it's a little girl and you've seen her again.
Won't you get any more scans?  

Well done!!!


----------



## ebonie

prettty mad isnt it when u say it like that miriam 

spooks are u going to find out wat ur having or having a surprise


----------



## kara76

miriam wow she is lush

so what names are you thinking?


----------



## miriam7

i dont have any girl names yet ..only had 1 for a boy ...lucca but i was going of it lol at least ive got 3 months to pick one !


----------



## kara76

i have a few but im not telling you lol

you better start thinking 3 months is no time


----------



## KellyG

OMG she is well lush!!! I cant wait till mine now... Glad it was worth it.. Ive got my names but im   like Kara lmao 

Miriam go in mothercare milllllllllllions of pink stuff in the sale, i got loads


----------



## miriam7

lol im sure i will come up with a few names soon was just so sure it was a boy! kell ...im going to go pink mad ..jeff said i may aswell spray paint her pink


----------



## KellyG

OMG miriam its sooo exciting... we just bought changing mats matching pink and blue hehe.. My mil bought a pink dress yesterday and i just burst out in tears... jeff and mike may aswell become buddies till april/may lmao


----------



## popsi

miriam 

         

gutted i was wrong LOL .. but so so happy for you that your having a lovely little girl xxx

your photos are adorable they made me   in a nice way 

xxxxx


----------



## miriam7

orr popsi    jeffs mum was crying too when i took pics and dvd up hers i laid them out on table saying do you want to know yet she kept saying no and crying till she gave in and said ok tell me lol


----------



## Jule

Congatulations Miriam how exciting for you now that you know.  Bet you'll be shopping mad now..
The scan pictures look great and really clear, bet you cant stop looking at them


----------



## miriam7

i cant stop looking just watched the dvd again


----------



## Ravan

miriam,just popping in to see how your scan went! Congratulations.....a girl,well done!
Your pics are fantastic,those lips are perfect lol


----------



## miriam7

i know i cant stop looking at her   im not very well today i think ive got vertigo ..i woke up and turned over real quick and span out i was real hot and had to open the window i went back to sleep and thought i was ok when woke up but looked at my phone for time and my vision went funny again ..i phoned my mum to come in as was to scared to get up out of bed! she has vertigo so told me to get up real slow and look infront ..when i got up she said oh you dnt look very big today so i looked down at belly and went all wobbly on my legs! im still in my pjs to scared to move or look down lol i have midwife in the morning so will be telling her and hoping they will check my iron as havent had bloods done since week 12


----------



## Queenie1

miriam i hope you are ok. as spooks said may it could be a number of things as pregnancy changes your body so much. keep resting


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Congrats Miriam lovely photos!  

Sarah x


----------



## KellyG

Miriam glad you have mw tomorrow, make sure you get some sleep and rest chick  

Spooks Im sooooooooooo excited i honestly cant wait for my bubs to come!! 

We bought a Zafira today its lush, dont want to get rid of my astra tho   

Was watching a programme this morning on a woman who had IVF the two sets of ID twins at the same time, and it really hit me on the whole IVF road, yes i only had one cycle but i feel so blessed and emotional and really wish there was more of us on this thread!! Maybe its the hormones


----------



## ebonie

Aww miriam   you take it easy and make jeff wait on you hand and foot   its a good job ur seeing the midwife tomorrow just to put ur mind at rest    

love to the rest of you


----------



## Cath34

Miriam, I hope you are feeling better tonight hun, sorry to hear you've been suffering. Good luck with the midwife tomorrow. x


----------



## Queenie1

hi miriam i see you are online - how are you


----------



## miriam7

im feeling better tonight thank god ...my mum did my blood pressure it was fine so its not that ..ive spoke to my brother on the phone whos training to be a neurologist hes not sure if its vertigo or  not ..i will have to see how i am after sleeping tonight i have a feeling it might come back when i get out of bed   at least i have midwife tomorrow maybee she can get me in to see the dr


----------



## Queenie1

glad you are feeling better, glad that you are seeing mw tomorrow and sure if she has any concerns she will get you in to see a doctor.


----------



## popsi

miriam.. you becareful and take it easy  ... love to everyone else and their bumps xx


----------



## miriam7

i am taking it very easy had my mum and jeff looking after me and my sis in law is escorting me to the midwife in morning


----------



## Laura36

Only just got online today. Miriam, glad you're feeling better now and that you have your mw appt in the morning.  Don't leave til they check you out thoroughly!!!  
Hope it doesn't happen again in the morning.
Take care   

Hi to Sazzle, Kelly too


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Miriam take it easy and hope you feel better. 

I ger very  when i think of all those ttc i dont think people who just get pregnant at the drop of a hat know how lucky they are. I sometimes get very overwhelmed when i just stop and think about the fact i am pregnany with twins. Its a bit mad but feels so good. Its a bit like a dream really,  

Sarah x


----------



## miriam7

i know how you feel ladies i really feel blessed with my little miracle ...it still hasnt sunk in that its really worked   i want to see all my fertility freinds get a bfp ..i cant imagine not coming on this site to see how everyones doing


----------



## Laura36

Miriam, hope all went ok with the mw this morning? Are you feeling better?


----------



## kara76

miriam 

how are you?

hope the rest of you pregnant girls are ok


----------



## KellyG

Miriam 

Hope all is ok xxx


----------



## popsi

miriam honey.. are you ok   xxx hope so


----------



## miriam7

evening all thanks for asking im ok ...had a little bit of messed vision when i put my head down too quick to sleep last night so made jeff get up turn light back on then tried again real slow i was ok then ..i got up for wee bout 6 and made jeff walk me like an invalid   as was scared my legs might go as had been sleeping ! i was ok getting up too see midwife ..she was no help.. says its not pregnancy related so must just be a coincidence .. i was hoping she would ask drs to take a look at me but she didnt so i will wait till thur morning then go to emergancy dr if still feeling dizzy ...ive been ok today apart from feeling little dizzy whilst trying to look where i was peeing on protein stick at midwifes and in my mums i put head bit to far back whilst lying on her settee ...im ok 2night tho been striping the christmas tree real slow ! babies fine heartbeat on doppler was banging away my little 3 yr old neice was grinning away listning to it lol


----------



## KellyG

How can dizziness and vision probs not be pg related ffs god mw's!!! Glad the lil girlys heartbeat is ok and ur resting tho. Lots of love x


----------



## Queenie1

miriam did the mw check you blood pressure. it sounds like she wasn't very concerned about you. get and see a doctor as soon as you can.

good to hear all was well with your little girl.


----------



## miriam7

i know lol my mum only had vertigo in her 50s im 32 ! i thought at least she would of asked dr to take look at me ...not that they could do anything to help! queenie my mum did my blood pressure yesterday and it was fine and midwife did it aswell all ok ...i did 4get to mention that i have not had my blood/iron checked since 11week scan tho   o yeah neither have i been weighed since then ! or not once have they measured my belly


----------



## KellyG

Well she should have measured you starting from about 24 weeks. Honestly with josh my mw was fab now 7 years later they are all sh*t and all they care about is paper work


----------



## miriam7

i know my mum said there crap too she still has cards from when she was preg with us lot and they weighed her all the time she cant believe it!


----------



## Laura36

Miriam, 
Glad you're feeling a bit better but I too think they should have got a doctor to see you.  It's not right to have dizzy spells and if it's not your blood pressure then something else might be causing it.  Low iron could do that so worth getting checked out tomorrow if you can get an appt.
Sounds like you've got great support from your Mum and Jeff which is great!


----------



## miriam7

yep im lucky they have both been looking after me   im going to wait and see what im like tonight in bed and tomorrow then go to drs on thur morning ..im certainly not feeling as bad as monday so fingers crossed !


----------



## Laura36

I went through a spell of dizziness a few years ago but I think it was blood pressure related. Lasted about 3 weeks on and off - felt like I was walking on balloons all the time, very weird.  Don't really know why but my blood pressure was v high at that time for some reason.
Hope you feel better tomorrow - still worth mentioning it to dr even if you feel better though.


----------



## miriam7

its very strange as have never had anything like this before ... it felt like i was drunk when you spin out! my blood pressure was fine yesterday and today


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Well, I decided last night to try and stop eating so many hot coss buns and joined slimming world at uhw. I weighed in at 13.13 which is a bit unlucky 

Before ivf i was 11 stone 4 so must have eaten quite a few buns to put on that much weight 

If anyone would care to join me just let me know. Its for pregnant mums to be and its free. Theres a midwife there as well as a fat fighter consultant.

Sarah


----------



## KellyG

OOo that sounds good sarah, my dh is a boxing (out of training) but is a bit chunky, im exactly a stone lighter     let me know the details hun x


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Its 6pm on a Thursday at UHW. I am not sure if i will be there next week as i am going to the millenium centre to watch a show buti might just make myself go for 5.45pm and get weighed then dart off down the bay but from a week thursday i will be there every week...well thats the intention!!

Sarah


----------



## miriam7

well ladies has anyone else ordered a pram ...i just have ..well my mums jeffs mum are ging halves  i will need 3 months to practise getting it up and down !


----------



## KellyG

my mil is buying ours and not until they are here its back luck to keep the pram in the house, not sure why tho lmao what one you get?


----------



## miriam7

i wont have it in mine it will be in my mums ..everything ive got is there or up jeffs mums lol ive gone for mamas papas pliko pramette in polka ... have you found one yet kell ...i bet its even bloody harder to pick for twins


----------



## KellyG

Its not harder just the choice is sh*t lmao i have found one but dont like the colour they are having more in soon.

Ive got my growth scan tomorrow, cant wait to see how big they are now. 

Miriam how the bump coming?


----------



## KellyG

here you go bumps

http://campaigns.direct.gov.uk/money4mum2be/

/links


----------



## miriam7

how come you got growth scan is it because you have twins ? thanks for the link midwife had mentioned it before but not give me a form


----------



## KellyG

Miriam i get a scan every 4 weeks to check the growth cos its twins, if they were identical id prob have to have them every 2 weeks. My mw didnt even mention it, shes a bit poo i feel abit deflated when i see her she doesnt seem to be to bothered. Not sure if its cos this is my 2nd pg   When you going to urs next?


----------



## kara76

god you girls must be getting excited

can i come to the christenings


----------



## KellyG

Kara i am well excited, i may even film the birth for you lol. you can come and see mine when ever you like, as long as its visa versa


----------



## kara76

omfg you so have to film the birth


----------



## KellyG

hahahah i knew ud say that i was thinking about it ya know


----------



## miriam7

lol your nuts jeff keeps saying hes coming in with camera   i dont get anymore scans now i wont see her till shes born    coarse your coming to christing kara you and your bump


----------



## Queenie1

miriam how exciting that you have bought your pram.

it must be getting very real for you all and very exciting. 

kelly do you get a scan photo everytime you go for your growth scan.


----------



## miriam7

i had to get it quick as there was £75 off still came to over 600 tho ! should be delivered next week it all seems to be becoming a bit more real  now


----------



## KellyG

Hi queenie, not sure if i get another photo as this will be our first growth scan, although i do remember seeing on the scan token thing dont buy after 20 weeks they did say we wont see alot as the get bigger, just body parts.

miriam are you gettin a pink one lol


----------



## miriam7

lol no jeff said he would refuse to push pink pram so ive gone for grey with light grey polka dots   have you booked your 4d scan yet?


----------



## KellyG

ooo sounds lovely. i keep forgetting to book, may do tomorrow


----------



## kara76

aww spooks

bet it was amazing finding out


----------



## miriam7

hiya spooks great news ..did you plan on finding out or did you cave in at scan    my midwife hasnt mentioned giving birth or breast feeding yet   so im waiting a bit longer then will start asking lol im still getting dizzy spells had 1 earlier when i made jeff pull my boots off i lay back to quick...im getting used to it now so not as scary    the link kelly posted anyone can claim ..reading it i think you get money after baby is born which will still come in handy


----------



## ebonie

Congratulations spooks on finding out ur having a baby girl 

girls are going to be taking over soon   

How are you all you other lovely pregnant blooming ladies


----------



## Jule

Congratulations Spooks.
LOL that funny bout DH.  I know friends who have worried what to call it, there are so many things you can choose from.  What suggestions did he come up with?


----------



## Laura36

Lovely news spooks on your little girl


----------



## spooks

thanks everyone 

Dh's suggested terms for LO's ' girly bits' so far

Twinkle
Fi-fi
Trixie
Minny
  

Sorry if anyone is thinking of using these as actual girl's names. 
We haven't even thought about those yet - Dh is just trying to sort this out first       

Hope everyone is well.    

Does anyone know of any nice specialist nursery shops in the Cardiff/Swansea area.  

Went to jojo maman bebe in Newport - it's okay to pop into if you're in the area but the shop is very small and there's no furniture there - just bits and bobs.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi

Conngrats spooks 

You could try Eddershaws thats quite nice http://www.eddershaws.com/

If you fancy a drive this place is nice too and they have lots of prams http://hopscotchhereford.co.uk/

Sarah

/links


----------



## miriam7

i was going to say eddershaws too ...thats where i went to look at prams ...had demonstrations which was good but ordered elsewhere as it was cheaper  ; i think fi fi is the best out of those!


----------



## spooks

thanks miriam and sarah  

    hugs all round.


----------



## miriam7

my pram has arrived ...ive been in my mums playing with it all day...i will b a dab hand at it by april


----------



## KellyG

Miriam, when in april u due, i cant be bothered to work it out myself  

Emma im ok, will get my bump out on thursday x


----------



## miriam7

easy to remember easter monday    ..yours must be close to mine as its twins?


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

How is everyone doing?

Been going to slimming world at UHW over the last 3 weeks. MY aim is to maintain my weight and not put any on. So far i have lost a lb. So i am a lb less than when i started which seems a bit odd as my bump is getting much bigger bt just shows that it works!!

Has anyone booked antenatal classes? Just booked mine. Had to go further afield to find a course for twin mums but at least its booked now.

Hope your keeping well.
Sarah


----------



## miriam7

ive put on 7lb since my bfp which i suppose its not that bad lol  my midwife has still not mentioned any classes or giving birth to me


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

miriam7 said:


> ive put on 7lb since my bfp which i suppose its not that bad lol my midwife has still not mentioned any classes or giving birth to me


Yes thats good 7lb!! I have the number somewhere to book classes at UHW if you are based in Cardiff?

Sarah


----------



## spooks

Nor mine    
Got a breastfeeding session coming up ? Think it's just to see what it entails and to encourage you to do it but I only got booked onto it because I said I was worried that I was missing stuff - I have lots of different people looking after me but they don't seem to do anything constructive or connected to having a baby?    
Sarah - how did you go about booking your antenatal classes? Doesn't your mid-wife sort it out?
anyone else feel a bit lost? I think the tx process we've been through was so organised and controlled and you expect that to continue once you get pg but it doesn't. I just assumed someone would tell me all I needed to do and sort it out but the antenatal care is a bit hit and miss to me.  


Miriam 7lbs   
I have put on lots and lots of weight    but am not bothered because it really is all bump - my stomach is hard, huge and round but everything else is completely normal. I was petite to start with anyway - guess we're all different - might be a bit more concerned if the weight doesn't come off afterwards though   no idea how much weight is acceptable to put on during pg 

Nearly went mad the other day - was veering towards pink everything for the nursery!!!!!!! I'm not usually at all girly so it came as a shock     held back though and was glad - there'll be plenty of time for pink everything later on  
hope everyone is wel,
spooks


----------



## miriam7

im from newport i will be asking midwife about classes next appoinment!  spooks i dont feel they look after us very well my mum cant believe they dont weigh me and says my green notes are crap compared to years ago ..i only got my belly measured for the 1st time on tue ..it was spot on for right size tho


----------



## spooks

haven't had mine done - she just presses it and says 'lovely'


----------



## kara76

i have a feeling once i get pregnant the midwife will have to hide lol as i will be an awful patient wanting to know everything

ive never looked past the very first bit and seeing you girls chat is really interesting


----------



## miriam7

kara you wont be impressed with the care thats for sure lol  i have a graph printed out in my notes with my weight at 12 week scan and how big my belly should measure..midwife was supposed to start measuring me at 24 weeks but only did it this week   i do get heartbeat checked every visit tho


----------



## kara76

do you think maybe we expect more as we have had care all through the process or is it just crap?


----------



## spooks

Think it's because it's not been easy for us to get here. No one else I know with natural pg's has thought the care is [email protected]

Can't imagine you being an inquisitive patient Kara   

My M-W does answer questions if I have them and is really nice but she doesn't seem to understand the enormity of it all for me. I suppose it is just a job. The consultants are much more understanding about the tx side of things and although they don't deal with specific 'baby things' at the clinics I'm glad I go there every month.


----------



## miriam7

i have cons appoinment next week think i will get results of all my blood tests then ...spooks whats your due date?


----------



## spooks

They've put me a week ahead now. Not sure if I'm having anymore scans though


----------



## miriam7

thats crazy they have put you a week ahead..hows that possible lol  oh i wonder who has baby first


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi Girls

My midwife is very nice but i booked my first appointment  (23 weeks) after her home visit at 6 weeks and if i hadnt i wouldnt have seen her i am sure!! When i left i realised she didnt mention seeing me again so i wil just book to see her in a few week.

I dont think they book your antenatal classes you have to ring. I asked the mw about it and she give me a list. In UHW there is an active birth workshop you book it by calling 20745030. Its on a  Saturday.

Sarah x


----------



## miriam7

so you havent seen midwife from week 6 up to week 23 ?


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

miriam7 said:


> so you havent seen midwife from week 6 up to week 23 ?


Well, i have been to hospital appointments but my community midwife, who i am sure is supposed to keep in touch, nothing from week 6. I think i will book again to see her as my notes say i should be seen by her often fromw week 25....

Sarah


----------



## KellyG

Kara it was sooo different when i was pg with josh, mw was supportive and saw me often and did the measurement and felt my belly. Now i know its my second pg and they are a bit more distant, but i am having 2 for the first time, she only listened when i asked TWICE and i havent been measured at all. All they do now is paper work and she isnt bothered in seeing me again unless i have a problem. Im not really that bothered tho as i do know what to expect and i see my cons every 4 weeks. But for first timers and i think esp cos of the tx we should have more care. Few i can breath now...

Girls Im sort of due the 16th april as thats twins full term omg


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

I am due 15/5/08 but thats 40 weeks. Is full term for twins 35 weeks?

Sarah x


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

PS Kelly my antenatal is with Tamba in Bristol. I will pick you up some bumf if you want and can pass it on.

Sarah x


----------



## KellyG

37 weeks is full term sarah x


----------



## spooks

the whole antenatal appointments thing seems a bit hit and miss. thanks for the info sazzle

Miriam  - I did tell the nurse her dates were impossible but they go by scan measurements  

kelly - how are doing?   

seems there's a few of us due the same time - no horror stories from whoever goes first 
kelly you've done it all before keep


----------



## KellyG

Haha spooks, i havent got a horror story, its the best thing in the world (obvioulsy not at the time tho) 

Are you getting nice and fat spooks?

I bought mat linen trousers from next and i tell you what they are better than sex lmao


----------



## spooks

sex - whats' that? Dh was hoping I would reach the horny stage, that he read about somewhere!!!

Personal question coming up   my vagina lips (trying to be technical here ladies not crude) seem to be huge and swollen - not uncomfortable or anything but I feel like a cow with huge udders - normal or not in your oppinions?  
Got M-W next week so will ask her - just wondered if anyone knew anything about it? 

Back to what Kara was saying about expecting more from appointments cos of what we've been through. I am amazed that no-one has looked at my lady bits since my 7 week scan. I think I got so used to them being on display I'm finding it a bit unnerving that no one looks at them now. (Specially when they're so plump   ) 

I am hugely fat now - it is all belly honestly - got people saying 'any day now' and when I say 'no a while to go yet' they ask how many are in there?


----------



## KellyG

Im always in the horny stage lol, my lips or flaps as i call then are the same, they were purple the other week, i also get the dragging feeling like when af is here, all normal im afriad, just pressure. 

I wasnt examined down there with josh until i was in labour then everyone wanted ago, honestly you will be more than looked at when ur having the bub lol


----------



## spooks

purple - how pretty - mine went purpley/blue once on a 2ww 

I'm more than happy to wait for the lady bits to be looked at.


----------



## KellyG

lmao a multi coloured foo


----------



## miriam7

pmsl im quite happy no -ones looking down there yet   im sure some births arnt too bad ... jeffs sisters best freind had 1st baby on monday she didnt get to hospital   she was having pains from early sunday morning but didnt want to go hospital too soon so stayed at home they got a bit to much monday afternoon so rang midwife who asked if the pain was toe curling lol she said no not yet   well the midwife got there and said she was already 6cm dialated she ended up having home birth with just gas and air  in living room  baby was 5.13lb ... i hope mines going to be as easy


----------



## Queenie1

i remember someone asking of somewhere to shop for baby items - i think it might have been spooks.

any way here is a link to a place in abergavenny, haven't been there myself but my sil bought quite a bit from there and they have new larger premises.

http://www.little-treasures.org.uk/ ( site is under construction but there are contact details)

hope it is of some help to you all.

queenie x

/links


----------



## Queenie1

your welcome hope you find it of some use.

how are you feeling.


----------



## Queenie1

glad to hear you are enjoying your pregnancy now.

you must be having great fun looking through all the catalogues.

i'm fine thanks looking forward to starting tx again.


----------



## KellyG

Hellooo

Miriam i had the scan OMFG it was awesome ive put photos on another thread and will be putting the video and photos on ******** when ive shown my mum and dad 

I would sooo recommend a 4d scan i loved every minute of it


----------



## Laura36

Kelly your scan sounds fab.  Bet your twins looked lovely.  Hope you're feeling well?

Hi Miriam and Spooks too    I hope to be joining you all over here mid April ish


----------



## kara76

miriam how are you

kelly your pics are fab

spooks things moving fast now


----------



## miriam7

im fine no pains this week  scan appoinment came for my bladder and kidneys its on monday   kelly its brill isnt it ...how mad was it seeing 2 ! were they lying real close to each other ?


----------



## KellyG

Thanks girls

Miriam it was mad haha, the boy was shielding himself as she was kicking him in the head, and she had her head cwtched up to his bum lmao.. Glad the pains have gone hun


----------



## miriam7

bless them! i wonder if they will be like it when there out   how many times you watched your dvd now!


----------



## miriam7

its quiet in here ladies ...hope your all well ...i had midwife today my full blood count came back with low iron so maybee thats why ive been feeling lazy and tired   still nt been told anything about giving birth or what to take to hospital and not got appoinment again till 5 weeks i will be 36 weeks by then


----------



## miriam7

pmsl thank you spooks... thats 1 hell of a list will need a van to take all that to hspital


----------



## KellyG

You will be quite shocked as to how much you dont need....

It just depends on what you feel you should take, this is what i took with me when i had Josh

3 Bodysuits
2 Sleepsuits
1 outfit to bring him home 
2 pairs of scratmits
2 hats
10-15 nappies
1 pack of wet wipes
Dummy (they will steralize it for you)
Breast pads (maybe not needed as your milk doesnt come in for about 3 days)
Big knickers 
Pads
Extra large towel and one for hair
Travel shampoo, conditioner, shower gel, toothbrush/paste
Hair clip 
2 nursing nighties 
2 pj bottoms (extra large)
slippers
thin dressing gown
Magazine for him


Umm thats about it and for this time just a bit more obv cos there is 2 lol


----------



## miriam7

cheers kelly that looks a bit more realistic lol my freind said dont forget hair bobble for when im all hot and bothered lol


----------



## miriam7

lol removal van not needed   im going to slowly start packin now ..just incase...jeff wont have a clue where things are


----------



## KellyG

I went with what i thought i needed and i still had loads more. Magazines and that make it seem like you need to hire a van lol.

Ive been advised to pack mine at 30w   thats next week  

Ive got one huge bag from next that will fit all our stuff in, ive got a toiletry bag with all minature stuff (shampoo etc) and ive got my make up bag upstairs ready lmao. 

You can make more room in the bag if you leave the blankets in the car seat and when ur dhs come to pick you both up he can bring the blanket in with the seat..

I will try and think of more lol


----------



## KellyG

Hes only bothered about his brother bless he kisses my belly when he goes to bed too awww.

How are you doing??


----------



## KellyG

o i wish i could sleep   spose its practice for when they arrive lol


----------



## miriam7

im getting uncomfortable in bed now too .. keep having to pee bout 5 times a night ! my nursery is not ready yet the wallpapering is being done at weekend and the carpet is waiting to be collected from carpetright   so im not very organised yet lol


----------



## Laura36

Hi lovely preggers ladies, hope you're all doing well.  Can't believe there's going to be 6 new IVF Wales babies born in the next few weeks!

Here's wishing you all get a good nights sleep tonight!


----------



## miriam7

thanks laura   cant wait to see you back in here with your bfp       not long now


----------



## Laura36

Aww, thanks Miriam.  I'm trying my hardest to be super positive. Have been trying to visualise having twins!


----------



## KellyG

LMAO Miriam my carpet is waiting for us at carpetright too lol, i only got up 3 times last night yay

Laura keep on visualising thats what i did, my womb was a meadow etc and also PMA 

Went back to hospital today my BP is still high so they have put my BP tablets up and i have mw coming out friday. They would like me to go to 34weeks and are over the moon with their estimated weights.

I bought my pjs and nightware today i only have about 5 things left to get (not including nursey things tho)

We should have a bet going to see who has theirs first and weights 

Lots of love


----------



## miriam7

glad im not the only one whos nursery isnt ready yet ...should be done after the weekend tho! glad there keeping an eye on your bp ...did you have another scan to estimate the weights then ? i would love to know what mine is supposed to be!


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

I am happy to go last if thats ok girls 

Got my tamba antinatal course on saturday, cant quite believe how quick things are moving now. I am starting to shuffle now. Just hope i can keep doing that for about 6 or 7 more weeks 

Sarah x


----------



## miriam7

lol time is flying by isnt it   glad your well sazzle are you getting big now then ?


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi

Yes i am getting bigger. Its not so much that i am massive or anything its just i feel so big and i get breathless more. I am still the same weight as at my 12 week scan as i have been watching my weight but my belly is just getting heavy.

Hope everyone else is ok. Will give some feedback on the tamba anti natal course on the weekend just incase anyone else is thinking of going.

Sarah x


----------



## KellyG

Spooks it actually hit me now that i have to give birth to two!! lmao

The new store is by the new cardiff city stadium oh and mothercare has 10% off till March 1st 

My neighbour is in labour and its a bit scary to how close i am


----------



## miriam7

my bellys startin to feel heavy too must be real heavy with twins    ok so kellys first to go into labour glad thats settled lol spooks whats your due date?


----------



## LJE

Hi Girls,

Can I join this thread please.  
I'm 5 weeks today, can't wait for my scan on March 5th.

Lisa


----------



## KellyG

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay Lisa Congratulations hun, maybe you have started the ball for more BFPs xxx


----------



## miriam7

welcome to thread lisa ..nice to see you in here    how are we doing girls? im getting loads of movement finally.. right under ribcage im playing guessing games as to legs or bum lol


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi All

Congrats to Lisa!!!!! I am not online that often but try to keep track and a new BFP is fab!!!

We had a scan on Monday and since then my other half has been    The lady who did the scan really seemed like she was rushing and was really zipping through the twin scan. She didnt even offer us a photo which is a first!

Anyway when we went to see the consultant after the scan they pointed out that twin 2 wasnt growing at the same rate as twin 1 which was causing them concern.  Twin 2 has always been smaller but seems to have fallen even more behind but on a positive note the fluid etc around the twin is fine.

My fella really pushed the doctor asking so many questions until in the end she said the worse outcome is that twin 2 will die!!!!  He was very upset after.  I was upset too but i knew that the death outcome was really the ultimate risks the same as in any medical problem.  So we have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan to check the growth.

M other half still isnt doing so well. He works away and just cant concentrate so today i have booked a wellbeing scan at BUPA in Cardiff. The lady was lovely and has got us an appointment for friday morning. He cant make it as he is away until the afternoon but they give a print out of all the measurements etc,

Does anyone know anyone who has had this problem??

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## kara76

sarah try and put that comment to the back of your mind hun


----------



## KellyG

Sarah 

Do you know exactly how far twin2 is? Who did you see? I cant believe that they would actually say such a thing without further tests, and to be honest i think they would of had you back in a week as my FF had the same thing but her twin was very poorly other than being a bit smaller?

Try not to let this get to you or your DH after all if there is a huge risk of twin2 dying then you may be induced and there is a much better % of them both surviving now if born. 

Keep your strenght up and eat well, drink milk and water and get all the goodness inside you see if that helps the little one catch up. They say its about half pound a week now but i can assure you they can grow alot faster than that as my two have shown.

Lots of love and thoughts to you sweetie pm me anytime

xxx


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Thanks Kelly.  I didnt take the comment to heart but my dh did. The dr realised it was the wrong thing to say as soon as she said it i think.  Its no where near that much of a problem in my opinion or i think they would have done something sooner or had me in much quicker rather than waiting 2 weeks. The 2 weeks its suppose to give them another weight/size gain to compare the current weight too just to see if there is a problem.

We were all doing so well. My other half was just starting to feel confident about everything ( we have had loads of problems in previous pregnancies) We went to the tamba antinatal course on Sat and he really enjoyed it and wanted to buy a few things after which he hadnt felt confident to do to date.

We have this scan now on Friday at Bupa.Its a wellbeing scan which involves a report on size, weight etc. Similar to the 20 week scan and then they do a 4d scan where you get a dvd, photos etc.  I am looking forward to that bit!! Kelly did you have a 4d scan?

Sarah x


----------



## miriam7

sarah try not to stress out i know its easier said than done ...hopefully babies will be fine and the one is just smaller the same as kellys .. just because you have been told the worst senario doesnt mean it will happen


----------



## KellyG

Sarah, yes hun we had a 4d scan, so did miriam. I hope that everything is well on friday and i suppose there is nothing anyone can say or do to comfort your dh only waiting till friday.. Im sending you love and wishes babes xxx


----------



## Laura36

hi Sarah, 
Just wanted to send you lots of   .  I'm sure as the girls have said they wouldn't wait 2 weeks if they thought it was a huge problem.  Will be thinking of you on Friday.

Hi Miriam, Lisa, Kelly & Spooks


----------



## Queenie1

hi sarah hope you and dh are well and i'm sure as the others said they would send you much quicker if there was any real problem. 

good luck with your 4d scan tomorrow i'm sure you will enjoy seeing your little ones.

hi to all you lovely pregnant ladies hope you are doing well


----------



## ebonie

Hiya sarah im sure that it is as the girls have said hun and that bl..dy doctor   was being silly sayig them things, 
Wishing you loads of  for your 4d scan and look forward to seeing ur scan pics     

Kelly ~30 weeks today hun   the time is flying by hun  

Miriam~Hows the nursery coming along ? 

lisa ~How are you feeling ? Any morning sickness yet ?

spooks~How are you have you started your nursery yet >?

 to anyone i have missed


----------



## KellyG

Sarah all the best for tomorrow huni  

Em, i know how fast is it only 5-7 weeks left   Mike is painting our nursery as i type  

Love to other bumpers and all you lot thats gonna be over here very very soon xxx


----------



## ebonie

what colours are you doing the room out in ?


----------



## KellyG

Yellow on two walls then pale green and pale liac squares on the other two walls, its hard to explain and sounds odd lol but i will put pics on ******** when hes finished, bless him.. My carpets goes in monday and my furniture comes on tuesday. I have before pics of the room too, such a huge difference already.

What is j's room like??


----------



## Queenie1

room sounds lovely.

how are you all getting on choosing names. anyone able to say what you are thinking of.


----------



## miriam7

hope scan went ok today sarah    well still doing my nursery my dad should finish the papering over the weekend then the carpet can go down ...i cant wait for it to be done now!


----------



## ebonie

hello everyone i was wondering if any one have heard how sazzle is ?


----------



## kara76

ditto to what emma has wrote


----------



## KellyG

Nope nothing, which is quite worrying as i know she doesnt post often but she knows we are worried about her babies

I hope everything is ok


----------



## Shellebell

I have done a quick search for Sazzleevans.. she last posted on here on the 25th or something, but has been online today   so could either have her pc logged on here perm or she is just reading 
  hope everything is ok hun


----------



## ebonie

Thank you shellbelle   I just hope she is ok


----------



## miriam7

thinking of you sarah ..hope your babies are ok   xxxx


----------



## KellyG

Thanks shellebell x

Thinking of u sarah x


----------



## Queenie1

sarah hope scan went well thinking of you.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi Girls

Thanks for thinking of us. I have been so   just feeling bit stressed but i am sure its all ok. It was more the build up to it all rather than the results we got at bupa that gpt me in a whirl.

I had a gut feeling that the lady at UHW did the scan a bit quick.    The main concern was the abdominal measurements which showed the second twin wasnt developing on the same line as before.  The measurements made by BUPA though showed a different picture in my opinion. Between Monday (when we had the scan at UHW) and Friday twin 1 abdominal circ increased by 4mm and twin 2 by 8mm!!!!!  As twin two is the smaller my opinion is that they measured it wrong on the Monday and twin 2 was infact 4mm bigger than they measured. I plotted the new measurements on the growth chart in my green folder and based on these new measurements it doesnt look so bad at all!!!!! I am no doc but it does seem that it was just a problem with the measurements at the scan.

I have an appointment with the midwife this afternoon and my next trip to UHW is on Monday but i feel more positive now that its all ok.  Shame its cost me so much ££ to find out.

Glad to see your all doing ok!!!

Sarah xx


----------



## Queenie1

so glad scan went well. at least now you won't be worrying, i would have thought that at bupa as you was paying they would take more time so results would be more accurate. good luck for monday. 

miriam not long to go now for you i can't believe how quick it has gone. are you all ready and packed. how your feeling.


----------



## LJE

Hi Girls,
How are you all?
Miriam - not long know, are you prepared?

I have my first scan on thursday and can't wait to make sure it is real and everything is ok.
I wonder if it will be one or two?

Lisa


----------



## kara76

sarah phew hunni

lisa

good luck with your scan


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

My bargain of the day

http://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/detail.php?productid=ST43340&catdesc=Pram%20Size%20Cellular%20Blanket%20Pink

how many do you think i will need??

Sarah

/links


----------



## ebonie

So pleased that everything is ok sarah   for your next scan hun that it goes with no worrys  
Id say get two or three of for each baby    at that price you can go wrong


----------



## Queenie1

lisa all the best for you scan tomorrow.


----------



## ebonie

Good luck for your scan tomorrow lisa


----------



## Jule

Sazzle glad everything ok with the babies.

Lisa good luck with your scan


----------



## miriam7

soooo pleased babies are ok sarah     ..i bet you will make sure uhw take a bit more time giving you measurements next time   lisa best of luck for scan ...its brill 1 or 2 in there i wonder    im off to jo jos tomorrow for preview of sale thats  fri and sat...not that i need anymore lol but i love bargains


----------



## ebonie

Theres sterilisers in tescos on offer half price  
And there is also a pack of six pampers sensitive baby wipes for £3.66 pretty cheap !!!
Oh yeah theres sales on clothes as well!!


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Thanks guys. I am feeling much better about it all.

I have been to jo jo maman twice already this week and ended up buying stuff even though the sale starts friday. I still need stuff.    Might pop down for another look today and if i feel up to it brave the crwods and go to the sale in the morning.

Keep well girls.

Sarah


----------



## miriam7

you must like shopping more than me sazzle there was no pink or white cellular blankets left today i take it you bought them all


----------



## LJE

Hi Girls,

How are you and bumps?

I have had my scan today. All went well, everything looks fine. One baby on board.
I'm so glad it all went well.
Also had my booking visit with midwife this afternoon. So had a busy day.
DH and I went for a nice lunch in Cardiff Bay after scan to celebrate.
Edd - October 22nd [the day before our Wedding Anniversary], but will deliver at 37 weeks probably.

Lisa


----------



## miriam7

great news   can i ask why you will prob deliver at 37 weeks


----------



## LJE

Because I'm diabetic. Usually the norm to deliver early as babies can be bigger.


----------



## rach5

So glad everything went well with the scan Lisa, you must be so relieved


----------



## miriam7

right i see ...im sure yu will get looked after more then


----------



## KellyG

Lisa glad everything is ok, thats my anniversary 22nd aww x


----------



## ebonie

So pleased everything is ok lisa


----------



## kara76

lisa thats great news

bet it was amazing to see


----------



## Queenie1

congrats lisa so glad scan went well. start to enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## LJE

Thanks girls for all your lovely comments. It does really mean a lot.

Lisa


----------



## miriam7

how are we all ? babys room is finally done at last ..just curtains left to put up! i had letter for appoiintment with  urologist today about my cyst on kidney..dont think it would of been spotted if i wasnt pregnant ... ive had no pain since ..so wonder what there going to do


----------



## LJE

Hi Miriam,

I'm glad nursery id fiished, rest and relax.
I would have thought that the urologist will keep a close eye on you untill delivery and then sort the matter out afterwards.
Who is the urologist?
I'm also under a urologist at the Gwent.

Lisa


----------



## miriam7

well appoinment isnt till 27th and its in a mr solts clinic    how are you do you have any sickness yet ? not that im wishing it on you


----------



## LJE

Hi Miriam,

I'm with Mr Gower. To answer your question I think sickness has started today. Was feeling a little queesy last night but dismissed it. Have been feeling sick all day today but not when I am eating!!  Had to keep sitting down every so often when doing the ironing as the wave came over me.  Is this the sign of things to come?

Lisa


----------



## miriam7

my con said i was going to be sent to mr gower but letter says mr salt o well will wait and see... im sure i didnt have morning sickeness till bout 9 weeks and it faded after 20   hope it passes you by


----------



## miriam7

how are you pregnant ladies feeling..times flying by for all of us   4 weeks tomorrow for me ..im not scared ...yet lol


----------



## LJE

Time will fly by Miriam, enjoy the time.

I'm feeling very tired, DH can't understand why I am sleeping so much!!!!
Apart from that I'm great. Looking forward to scan on Friday-9 weeks.

How are you Kelly?


----------



## miriam7

it does take it out of you ...mad how something so small can make you yawn so much! ...not long till fri


----------



## KellyG

Im doing well thanks Lisa, bet this week will go slow for u cos ur waiting for ur scan... Hope everything is ok babes

Ive just got up had a shower and got dressed and im absolutly knackard!! Please let there be 2 weeks to go lol 

Miriam are you all ready??


----------



## miriam7

more or less ready ...got to finish packing my bag tho ..ive washed all the newborn baby clothes ready..hanging them to dry was a bit weird


----------



## miriam7

well i had midwife this morning alls fine so i dont have her again now for 2 weeks ..i thought i would be seen weekly now!


----------



## Jule

Miriam she was obviously very pleased with you or she would have booked to see you sooner.  Have you finished work yet?


----------



## miriam7

ive not been workin jule was taking it easy for tx ..seems to of paid off


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Glad to see everyone is doing well. I have just booked my two (not even orn yet  for baby swimming lessons at Maes Ebbw in Nwpport as they have a hydro pool;

http://www.waterbabies.co.uk/pooltimes2.php#results

You can take them from almost birth as long as it they go in the hydro pool, I think as long as mine are 2weeks old by 2nd June or are right weight etc for this time will be taking my two along to the starter class if anyone else fancies it? I am going with my mum.

Sarah

/links


----------



## Laura36

hi Sarah, hope everything is going ok for you and your twins?


----------



## kara76

hiya all

just a quick update ravan is ok, bump still not born but she has had a sweep and is 1cm dilated. no one know when seems baby is very comfy lol

i will keep you all informed


----------



## miriam7

i was thinking of taking baby swimming my freinds nephew went from a baby and is brilliant in the water...i will find out where he goes it is prob the same place   kara i thought ravan not due till sunday how come shes had a sweep already ? im all nervous for her now !


----------



## kara76

i have no idea why shes had a sweep, i know nothing about pregnancy hehe


----------



## miriam7

me neither lol thought you dnt get sweep till after due date


----------



## kara76

she has now lost her plug so midwife thinks today or tomorrow

im so excited for her


----------



## Queenie1

good luck to raven hope your birth goes well.

miriam not long for you now.


----------



## miriam7

dont remind me queenie  ...im nervous for ravan lol will she txt you and say shes going to hospital  kara


----------



## miriam7

ive just noticed kelly was going to hospital on tue for high bp and protein in her wee...i hope there all ok


----------



## kara76

yeah ravan will let me know

kelly hope your ok


----------



## Laura36

This thread will get very exciting in the next few weeks  

Kelly, hope you're all ok  

Miriam, do you think you'll be next??


----------



## miriam7

lol no i dont i feel real normal ..but who knows i suppose it could happen at anytime


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck Ravan  
Hope you are OK Kelly  
Miriam - these last few weeks seem to be flying by - you must be getting so excited 

All you March/April cyclers need to get some BFPs to keep this thread running


----------



## Laura36

Hey, you're right Taffy Girl.  Me & Jule had better be over here in about 12 days time


----------



## miriam7

so hope to see you in here ladies   lisa i hope scan went ok fri


----------



## KellyG

Hiya ladies

Where was raven having her baby??

Sarah lovely idea on the swimming

Miriam hw you doing??

Im back, still pregnant but ill. My bp seemed to stablise then go up then down blah blah, i have pre eclampsia my bloods are poor and i feel like poo. I begged the doc to let me home so n the understanding i rest and go to see my cons tomorrow im now offcially home yay i had steriods last week cos they were gonna deliver, and had a scan that shows they are both about 5lbs.... 

Kara and Miriam thank you for your texts xxx


----------



## kara76

so glad your home hun and do as they say now and rest


----------



## Laura36

Wow Kelly, hope you're ok?  Sounds pretty nasty and stressful.  My sister had suspected pre - eclampsia on her 2nd and was kept in and induced. My neice was only 4lb and born 3 weeks early but is a very healthy (if skinny) 8 year old now. 

Stay calm and rest and hopefully give those babies another week or two!  Although 5lbs each is brilliant if they do have to arrive early.


----------



## Jule

Glad your ok Kelly.  Good luck, hope you manage to get some rest.  As Laura says 5ib is very good for each baby hopefully you will manage to hold onto them a bit longer though and each day they will grow so all positive


----------



## Queenie1

kelly hope your ok get lots of rest and look after yourself. 5lb is a good size for twins


----------



## miriam7

glad you were home ok kelly ..ive read on ******** you have to go back in tho..i suppose its the best place to be at least they will be monitoring you   im sure the steroids have helped babys lungs just incase


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kelly       
Take care of yourself and your little ones. 
Get lots of rest - and try and do as you are told


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Keep your feet up Kelly. I would be happy for you to have your twins first but i think a few more days in the oven would be good too..   I feel as fat as a house and am eating prunes so no guessing what my trouble is lol.

Sarah


----------



## miriam7

iron tablets arnt to good in that department either


----------



## ebonie

kelly your twins are good weights hun   you put urr feet up and rest hun     to u al x xxx


----------



## kara76

kelly's ******** suggests she has gone back in!


----------



## miriam7

i know safest place for them tho


----------



## Queenie1

agree with you miriam its the best place for them to be. 

kelly hope your ok thinking of you


----------



## kara76

update

ravan left for hospital at around 715am, she has been having pains every 10mins since 1am

im in cardiff so im hoping baby will be born and i will visit


----------



## Laura36

Good luck Ravan.

Kelly, hope you're doing ok hun.  You're in the best place to be looked after with your little one's.


----------



## PixTrix

Ooh how exciting good luck Ravan. Be lovely if you are able to visit baby.
Hope the meeting goes well today Kara. I was on another forum last night and there is a lady on there who has just had ET yest. Originally she only had one attempt of IVF on the NHS, but she was told yest that from April she will get another go. I am waiting to hear what area she is from. It will most likely be England. Strong together we can change things here


----------



## kara76

i do beleive together we can change things

might see you later hun


----------



## Jule

Wow good luck Ravan, next time we here from you the baby should be born, how exciting..

kelly hope you are resting, if you have gone back to hosp you are in the best place, at least you and the babies can be monitored


----------



## Taffy Girl

Ooh how exciting - wonder whether Ravan's little bundle of joy has arrived yet? Thinking of you 

Kelly - hope all is well with you and your little ones


----------



## ebonie

Aww thats fab news ooo i wonder if ravan is nursing her little baby now  

kelly i hope everythings ok hun


----------



## miriam7

no news sice this-morning then oohhh im on edge!


----------



## Queenie1

good luck raven hope you are cuddling your bundle of joy. 

hope your resting well kelly


----------



## kara76

any news from kelly?

no news from ravan, i would imagine she is busy now lol


----------



## ebonie

Bl##dy hell kara i seen u post in here and i thought u was going to say that ravan had her baby   
kara cant u phone hospital and pretend ur her sister


----------



## miriam7

pmsl good thinkin emm...go on kara ..or aint u got hubbys number..we are dying to know   ?


----------



## ebonie

just ask for maternity ward at the heath and say that you are her sister and ur just checking


----------



## kara76

I am very pleased to announce the arrival of baby ravan



a baby boy born at 1250

no name or weight as yet and ravan is being discharged later

Congratuations to you both, see you soon


----------



## Queenie1

what wonderful news 

congratulations to you both.


----------



## popsi

oh thats fabulous news, welcome to the world little raven xxx Kara please send them my fondest congratulations and love, and thank you for letting us know xxx

much love to all you other ladies, i will do some proper postings tomorrow after social worker, been flat out this week with homework xx


----------



## ebonie

A massive congratulations to ravan on the birth of your beautiful son   lots fo love emma xx xx

Kara thank you so much for letting us know hun x x x x


----------



## Laura36

Congratulations Ravan on your new son's birth  

Any news from Kelly? Has anyone got her mobile to text her?


----------



## PixTrix

Oh how very lovely many congratulations to all


----------



## Taffy Girl

Woohoo - Congratulations Ravan and Mr Ravan  to you both  

Hope all is well with you and your new arrival  

x


----------



## kara76

kelly txt me

the plan is that babies will be born tomorrow

woo hoo


----------



## PixTrix

wow its getting all very exciting on here. Good luck Kelly


----------



## Jule

Congratulations Ravan on the birth of you son, wonderful news  

Good luck Kelly for tomorrow.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Congrats Raven!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck Kelly for tomorrow...please pass any twin mum tips this way   

Sarah


----------



## Laura36

Wow Kelly, loads of luck for tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

whoo hoo ita all happning! congratulations ravan on your little boy   and good luck for tomorrow kelly


----------



## Laura36

Then it's your turn Miriam  

ooh, then you Sarah!


----------



## miriam7

i know ive said to jeff dont remind me   just hope its not going on for 24hrs like ravan lol


----------



## kara76

snap hun lol

i was on pins for her lol

try not to worry , the reward at the end will be so prefect


----------



## miriam7

my mum says she was only in proper labour for 2hrs...and i came when she was on own she had sent my dad for the midwife ..im hoping i follow after her


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies   
Loads of luck for tomorrow kelly x x x

miriam you are next hun


----------



## Queenie1

good luck kelly for tomorrow. 

any news on what raven has called her little one.

miriam your next how exciting you will get to meet you little girl.


----------



## kara76

no news from ravan

kelly good luck for tomorrow


----------



## kara76

i have spoken to amanda and will be going to see her next week

she is ok, baby was 6lb 5. name not 100% so will let her tell you all


----------



## Jule

Ooh lovely. Did she have a normal delivery?  How is she feeling?


----------



## Laura36

Thinking of Kelly today. Hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## Jule

Good luck Kelly, next time we hear from you you will be a mum


----------



## kara76

UPDATE

Kelly is a new mummy

Phoebe and mason were born at 10.55am. Mason is with mummy and daddy and Phoebe is in special care for a bit

well done mr and mrs kelly


----------



## Taffy Girl

Congratulations!!!!!! What lovely names.

Sending lots of hugs


----------



## popsi

Well done Kelly.. beautiful names too congratulations to you both, i am so glad they have arrived safely


----------



## miriam7

its brilliant news isnt it   ive txt to see what weights they were...she must be so happy..sounds like mason might be a porker considering hes early hope phebe will be with them soon


----------



## miriam7

ive just seen my ticker i think i better pack my bag   its all laid out ready in babys room but not packed yet


----------



## Jule

COngratulations Kelly on the arrival of the babies.  Hopefully Phoebe wont be long before she's with you DH and Mason


----------



## Jule

Miriam not too long for you now.  When you look at weeks it seems a while but 18 days isnt so far at all!!  Wont be long and you'll be joining the other mums with baby in arms


----------



## miriam7

im thinking even if i went the 10 days over thats only 28 days    cant wait to see pics see if the babys look like there 4d scans ..kara have u been sent pic of ravans yet ?


----------



## ebonie

Congratulation kelly fabolous news and lovely names , i hope pheobe will be back with u two soon x x x x x 

miriam get ur bag packed girl


----------



## Laura36

Brilliant news Kelly, well done you!  Lovely names.  Hope that Phoebe is ok and joins the family soon. 
   


Miriam, get your bag packed quickly - we're on a bit of a roll now and you're next. 

Sarah, hope you're doing ok, not long for you now either.


----------



## Laura36

Sorry forgot to say thanks to Kara for updating us all on the new babies


----------



## ebonie




----------



## Queenie1

what fantastic news congrats kelly on phoebe and mason.  

miriam your next get you bags pack!!!!

this thread is getting very exciting at the moment .


----------



## PixTrix

huge congratulations Kelly.

It certainly is getting exciting here and soon there be alot more of us over here


----------



## miriam7

yep you lot gotta keep this thread busy


----------



## ebonie

Hello do anyone know any more ravans baby what did she name him and how heavy was he ??
And i was wondering how pheobe and mason is doing ??


----------



## kara76

yes he was 6.5 and his name is sam. he is beautiful


----------



## ebonie

Aww he was a nice weight,And I love the name thats my nephews name   tell her we need to see a picture of him


----------



## kara76

i will hunni, im gona go and see them on thursday


----------



## Queenie1

was talking to debbie at clinic today she didn't know who raven was and i didn't know her real name. she was pleased about kelly and said to let her know that they would love to see her babies and a photo for the clinic.


----------



## miriam7

cant wait to see pics   i have midwife in morning i want a guess at the weight lol nowt happning here im sure shes not dropped because  i can still walk normal


----------



## Jule

lol Miriam perhaps she wont drop until few days before labour. Make the most of walking properly you'll soon have a head stuck there


----------



## Queenie1

oh my god miriam only 14 days to go. can't believe how quick it has gone 

enjoy the peace and quiet while you can


----------



## miriam7

i know i cant believe how quick its gone its like looking at someone elses ticker    hope i will still be feeling normal for next weeks meet


----------



## kara76

miriam its very exciting, your whole life will change forever in the next few weeks, nothing will be the same again

wow what an amazing thought


----------



## miriam7

and i cant bloody wait   im   that you lot will be taking over this thread


----------



## kara76

i really hope this thread stay nice and busy


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Miriam, close indeed now.

Hey kara we'll soon be filling up this thread with lots of others!


----------



## Laura36

So excited for you Miriam, lets hope it's all pain free, lol  

Any new from Kelly yet?  Is Phoebe back home?


----------



## miriam7

i wish it was gunna be pain free but im prepared for the worst! ive had midwife today i havent seen her for 2 weeks and i dont see her again now till day after im due ..i thought she would check me next week too   im fine tho babys not engaged but she said some dont till its labour time


----------



## Jule

Oh wow Miriam how exciting, i bet you cant believe your at this stage after waiting so long!!


----------



## kara76

no pain, no gain

i have a friend who loved giving birth and she was dreading it !!!!


----------



## Jule

Oh my god how can anyone love all that pain lol


----------



## miriam7

i really cant believe it its like being in a dream where has the time gone! kara i dont think im going to be saying that afterwards ...im still waiting for ravans view on it


----------



## kara76

i bet its like a dream, its mad to think how things have changed since our first meet.

this board IS gona be busy once you have left


----------



## miriam7

good i hope to see you all in here


----------



## Laura36

Miriam, I read an article in the Sunday Times a few weeks ago about 'the orgasmic birth'. Apparently some women get the O as they give birth and can last for up to an hour!!


----------



## miriam7

pmsl thats soo funny ..i cant see that happning


----------



## kara76

wow an hour long orgasm.......bet thats even rarer than an normal one pmsl


----------



## Laura36

I will try and dig out the article online. Well, you can hope for the orgasmic birth rather than the painful one at least.


----------



## ebonie

haha i love that post laura thats so funny hour long orgasm


----------



## Laura36

Here it is....

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/features/article5924063.ece

/links


----------



## miriam7

pmsl i will be 1 of the ones whos suffers and bet i have loads of stitches too lol


----------



## ebonie

Ill have a read of that as soon as i hear the news


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi

Just catching up on all the chat. Wow Kelly has had her two. Does anyone know how Phoebe is? It would be great to know how they are all doing.

Hope everyone is doing ok?  Come on girls we need some more bfp..good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura36

Hi Sarah, hope you're doing ok.  Are you feeling well?

It was a BFN for me I'm afraid but as it was converted to IUI I wasn't expecting much!  We will do one more and it'll be short protocol next time to see whether that helps.

I don't think anyone has heard from Kelly re Phoebe yet so hoping she is ok and back home by now.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi Laura

Yes thanks i am ok. VERY hormonal, i started to fill up when i read that you didnt get a bfp. i was really hoping it was going to be your time!!!!!!!!!!  When you going to have another bash?  Do you feel you just want to get on with it or take a brake first?

It would be great to know if Kelly is doing ok with her little one. I know she was early having the twins. I dont come on her that much but i do think about everyone ttc.  Its a bond we all share and it never seems easy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope i dont go into labour today. 1st April would be one i would rather avoid as a birthday


----------



## miriam7

how are you doing sazzle not long for you now either..i woner whos next me or you   ive read on another thread that pheobe is with  mum and mason so she must be ok now


----------



## Laura36

Aww, that's good news about Kelly and the twins. Are they still in hospital then?


----------



## KellyG

Hiyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa girls

Im so thankful for all your messages and texts THANK YOU MWAH

Me and Mason came home this evening, Phoebe is back in the SCBU but only for photo theropy as she is jaundice. They were both with me for a few days and i have to say loving every minute...... I will put some pics up soon 

Not sure if i text the weights but Mason was 5lb11 and Phoebe was 4lb12. He is a porker and all he does is eat and sleep, mrs Phoebe is more alert and can tell she is gonna be a hand full lol...

Thanks again ladies and congrats to Raven

Lots of love 

Kelly, Mason and Phoebe xxxx


----------



## ebonie

yay congratulations kelly so please u are all ok , i hope that pheobe will be out of hospital in the next few days , lol I think u wil have ur hands full hun  how is josh ??


Cant wait to see the photos


----------



## Jule

Ooh how lovely Kelly-congratulations again.  Glad your all ok and are home hopefully Phoebe will join you soon


----------



## popsi

Kelly... great to hear from you honey xx so glad your home and hope Phoebe will be with you soon, hope your ok too honey, fab fab names and lovely weights.. cant wait to see the photos


----------



## kara76

aww well done hunni

now we need pics


----------



## Laura36

Kelly, brilliant news. So glad you're home and everyone is ok.  I'm sure Phoebe will be back with you in the next couple of days.  Great weights they are too!  Well done you!


----------



## Cath34

Congrats Kelly,  awesome news. Great weights for twins too. Enjoy as a new little family. xxx


----------



## miriam7

yay glad you are all ok hope pheobe can join you soon ..cany wait to see pics


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Congrats on your new family Kelly. So pleased to hear it has gone well. I am keeping my legs crossed for now but dont think i will be long before my two make an appearance. I can onlt surely go so big??


----------



## miriam7

have you put much weight on then sazzle ..im all belly lol


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi

I havent weighed as i am a bit scared too but i feel massive BUT when people see me  thay see me that havent seen me fore a while oir they find out i am having twins they say i look quite neat BUT neat isnt really a word i would use lol.

Not long for you now...I packed a bacg the night before last in a panic. It just hit me that it could happen anytime. Bit scarey really!!!

So excited though. Hope your well!!!

Sarah


----------



## PixTrix

just thought I'd paste this link you may be aware of it. It a one off payment of £190 for  a health in pregnancy grant.

Many congrats Kelly.

Good luck Miriam and Sazzle


----------



## Queenie1

kelly so pleased to hear your home congratulations. it won't be long and pheobe will be home with you. enjoy your new family   

miriam and sarah good luck to you both


----------



## miriam7

pix i only got the application for the £190 on tuesday midwife didnt have them at first then i kept forgetting to ask for one! sazzle im 95% exited 5% scared lol


----------



## Queenie1

omg miriam can't believe you have only got a week left. how exciting just think in 2 weeks time your little girl will be here.


----------



## miriam7

scary stuff   i had a funny 5mins earlier in bath thinking what if something goes wrong   im  so exited to meet her cant wait to see what she looks like


----------



## Queenie1

it is scary isn't it but also such a wonderful thing.

nothing will go wrong and the nurses at the RGH are good as well.

are you keeping to mya for her name.


----------



## Queenie1

ask for all the drugs you can get


----------



## miriam7

yes i think im sticking with mya havent thought of anything else ..still got to find a middle name tho ..any suggestions lol i was adament i was going to take any drugs going ..but 1 girl i know had baby at home because it happend so quick with gas and air ..so im thinking maybee just epidural and gas and pass on the pethadine as might make baby drowsy ..but we will see


----------



## Queenie1

mya is a lovely name. have you anyone in your family you could name her after ( middle name) or your self. i find girls name easier than boys.

one friend of mine went into hosp and had the baby within an hour she had gas and air and pethadine although the pethadine didn't start to work until after the birth.

i think i would take anything i could but then i'm a wimp when it comes to pain. ( don't think there are many ladies who need sedation for iui )


----------



## miriam7

well i know you have to ask for an epidural asap so they cant say theres no time to give it    not sure bout names as my mums is pauline jeffs mum is kath nans were barbara and assunta so not fussed i need saomething that goes


----------



## Queenie1

yes don't think those names go with mya. 

will have a think for you. its quite difficult to think of names. 

off to watch some tv before having an early night.

speak to you all soon x


----------



## Laura36

Middle names are hard to think of.  I kind of think about what their initials would be.  I like quite traditional names like Kate, Emily, Alice etc.


----------



## miriam7

its very hard to think of i better get on a name finder site


----------



## popsi

miriam.. its a lovely name mya.. i love the name Seren (welsh for star) .. its what i would have named my little girl but guess i will not have a choice now, but will add it as a middle name


----------



## miriam7

orr thats a nice name popsi ..apperently mya spelt maia means much wanted child in italian so my mums saying spell it the italian way lol


----------



## popsi

miriam.. totally appropriate then, gorgeous name xx oh i cant wait now for you to have her   .. i have warned emma she has to tell me asap


----------



## miriam7

dnt worry will let you all know my phone can get on the net lol


----------



## ebonie

hello ladies  i think emma will go nice with mya


----------



## kara76

miriam one week to go hunni


----------



## kara76

just thought i would fill you in chillipepper is being induce in 2 days unless she goes before. i think she is a few days behind you miriam


----------



## miriam7

oh i think she is yes im sure i had transfer on fri she had it on monday ..how come shes being induced


----------



## kara76

she has a blood clot in her lung i believe


----------



## miriam7

o god i hope shes ok ..how did they find that


----------



## kara76

to be honest i can't remember i think she was having pain


----------



## Cath34

Not long now Miriam. All the very best for the birth hun. It wont be long before little Mya wil be in your arms!!!!


----------



## miriam7

thanks cath .. i cant wait


----------



## KellyG

OMG Miriam not long now huni

Here are my lil ones


----------



## kara76

oh kelly aren't they both just so very beautiful, you must be over the moon


----------



## ebonie

Aww kelly they beautiful a massive congratulations to you all


----------



## Laura36

Kelly, beautiful babies!  Hope you are ok and that Phoebe is better now?
 

Miriam, are you all packed & ready??


----------



## Cath34

Beautiful babies Kelly, well done you. xx


----------



## miriam7

orrr kelly there georgeous   im going to compare those to your 4d ones on ******** so i can see if mines going to look like she did   is pheobe home yet ?


----------



## popsi

OMG !! Kelly well done you, adorable does not even come close to describing how lovely they are


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi Kelly

Lovely photos of your new arrivals. Hows its going?? I am assuming they are both home with you?

I am still just hanging in there. Had a scan yesterday and they say i have hydramnios. Which means that one of the babies has too much amneonic fluid around them They cant say why the baby has too much fluid but it means if my water go i have to get to hospital quick rapid!! My other half is quite highly strung about the babies and went searching on the internet and found lots of scarey facts which has made him   I have told him now i dont want to know any defts that he thinks are linked to it as they are rare and it just winds me up which doesnt help at all.


They also found protein in my urine which they need to keep any eye on. So i am back in next week for another scan.  Just want them out now so i can see how they are doing in person lol.  

Miriam hope your doing ok?

Sarah


----------



## PixTrix

Oh wow what a beautiful pair Kelly.

Good luck Sazzle.

You next Miriam, good luck x


----------



## miriam7

you never know sazzle you could be next   i know what you mean you just want them out now ..i really cant wait ..was getting nervous sunday but im fine again today


----------



## Queenie1

kelly they are absolutly adorable. well done .

sazzle good luck i'm sure everything will be fine

miriam good luck to you don't forget to text me your news.


----------



## miriam7

dont worry i will txt the lot of you


----------



## Jule

Kelly your babies look gorgeous, a huge congratulations again.. Hope you are all ok?

Miriam and sazzle good luck, not long for either of you now


----------



## miriam7

not long at all but nowts happning ..i was tempted to go on my neighbours trampoline with my neices earlier..i didnt but will on monday


----------



## kara76

chillipepper gave birth to a baby boy. name lochlan and he weigh 8 lbs and 9.5 oz

congratulation hunni


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations chillipepper a baby boy how wonderful


----------



## Queenie1

gosh this thread is very busy with babies being born. lets keep it going girls


----------



## KellyG

Well done chillipepper xxxx


----------



## popsi

well done chilli pepper and dh xx kara, does she have 4 boys now (or am i imagining it  )


----------



## kara76

yes she has 4 boys and 1 girl now


----------



## ebonie

Congratulations Chillpepper and dh on the birth of your son xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Many congratulations Chilli pepper and DH X


----------



## popsi

aww bless i did not realise she had a girl too.. thats great   thanks for letting us know Kara x


----------



## kara76

ive met 3 of them and they are great kids. lochlan is so lush , she sent me a pic


----------



## miriam7

oh brilliant   he was a bigun then   say congratulations to her


----------



## kara76

miriam how you feeling hun?

is it getting a bit uncomfy? take a photo each day now as it really could be anytime

its amazing how quick its all gone


----------



## miriam7

im good a bit uncomfy in bed but  im ok when awake apart from needing a wee constantly ...the curry last night just gave me a really bad belly at 4am this morning ..wont be eating one again for a while  ive been out the garden relaxing as nothings happning still... i have midwife tuesday ..im wondering if she will book me in to be induced on the 23rd or will wait till the following tues to book me in


----------



## Queenie1

miriam you still here with us. mya is def happy where she is.

i have heard a good way to bring the birth on is a hot curry, sex and go for a bumpy drive!!!! don't no if it works or not.


----------



## PixTrix

Come on Mya we are all waiting to meet you


----------



## miriam7

well the curry didnt work sex is out of the question much to jeffs disappinment   and i had a bumpy ride over speed bumps yesterday!


----------



## KellyG

What about pinapples, cod liver oil umm go for a walk, do some cleaning COME ON MYA!!!


----------



## miriam7

ive done bit of cleaning im 2 lazy to go for walk and after the bad stomach i had of curry last night im not touching any oil lol now pinapple juice ive been drinking   how are you lot kelly ..i bet your not getting any sleep at all with 2 little ones ...hows josh is he your little helper?


----------



## KellyG

Miriam Mason wakes up once for feeding and Phoebe doesnt stir until 6    yes fingers crossed they stay like that. Josh slept thru quite early on tho.. Hes been great bless him, he tells me every 5 mins if tghey babies are making noises lol.. Just gona give them a bath and settle them down for the night.. Any twinges at all??


----------



## miriam7

orrrr bless them they sound good ...mine will be up all nite i bet! no twinges what so ever she must be comfy in there or scared shes going back in the freezer


----------



## KellyG

lmao... she will be here soon enough bless her, are you all ready?


----------



## miriam7

im as ready as i will be ever be   i even washed all her babygrows again today ..jeff thinks im nuts lol


----------



## Laura36

Kelly, glad your two are good sleepers - that's fab

Miriam, Mya is obviously very happy and will just wait until she's ready!  Any more thoughts on middle names?  

  to all our new or prospective IVF Wales Mum's


----------



## miriam7

no thoughts yet on middle name ...will go browse the web now!


----------



## kara76

miriam it is so close im thinking of you everyday

i have just be chatting to a guest and she is due in 6 weeks and i said oh my friend is due tomorrow, i am very excited

i really hope this thread stays busy


----------



## miriam7

thanks kara ...i will text as soon as something happens ..no matter what time


----------



## kara76

damn right


----------



## popsi

Miriam .. what r u still doing here its Easter Sunday !!!!


----------



## miriam7

i know..i really thought something would happen by now ..she must be too comfy in there


----------



## KellyG

Miriam i want a text tooooooooooooooo Come on MYA woohoooo


----------



## miriam7

dont worry your all in a group in my phone ready   what was your c section like after ? just incase i cant push her out


----------



## Laura36

Miriam, glad you're still here!  I'm still thinking Tuesday is when Mya will make her appearance


----------



## KellyG

Miriam the section was ok its just the after recovery and that... I so wished i could have had a normal delivery..


----------



## Queenie1

was wondering how LJE (lisa) is haven't seen her on here for a while. hope she is ok. any one know


----------



## miriam7

i think lisa is fine queenie   i have all options covered in my head kelly i gotta be prepared


----------



## Laura36

Woo hoo, Miriam 40 weeks today!!  Wishing you loads of luck for whenever it happens


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Glad everyone is ok. I am still hanging on in there. Off to UHW tomorrow when they are going to double check everything and see if we need to do anything about one of my little ones who has too much fluid....Think i should give myself about 45 minutes to walk from the car. I seem to woddle everywhere now lol

Sarah x


----------



## Laura36

Sarah, good luck for tomorrow. I'm sure everything will be fine.  Hope you're feeling ok though, not long now.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Just spotted your profile Laura. Good luck for the next few weeks. Hope you stay chilled!!

Sarah


----------



## miriam7

good luck for tomorrow sazzle i hope babies are ok ...do you have any names yet ..its hard enough naming 1 nevermind 2   im still thinking of a middle name lol


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Sarah.

Now Mya as of tomorrow your mam is overdue, come on we are all waiting to know how beautiful you are! Hope all goes smoothly for you Miriam


----------



## ebonie

Good luck for tomorrow sazzle    ^hugme

Lol pixtri i love your talk to Mya


----------



## miriam7

she needs talking too cos i want her out! i always thought i would have her before didnt think i would go over at all   o well midwife in the morning i might beg for a sweep and to be booked in to be induced next week


----------



## PixTrix

lol 
What actually needs to happen Miriam is you have Mya tomorrow and bring her to the meet next week


----------



## miriam7

i know i would love to bring her to meet you all.. if shes not here i will definetly bring her to the next one


----------



## PixTrix

That would be lovely, so exciting


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck with the midwife today, Miriam..... Mya is obviously a very happy bunny in there  

Sazzle - hope your appointment goes well too


----------



## kara76

miriam hope the midwife does a sweep for you 

its gona all happen so very soon


----------



## Queenie1

miriam hope your midwife app goes well. 

sazzle hope your app goes well today


----------



## kara76

sazzle sorry i missed your post

hope all goes well


----------



## miriam7

well no sweep lol i had stand in midwife who was lovley says baby should be healthy weight of 7+pound im all baby hardly no water   ive booked to have sweep at 9am next tue but also booked to go into hospital next wed at 7.30 ..quite pleased that if nothing happens this week that will be date to be induced


----------



## Queenie1

thats good news then miriam. little mya must be so happy and comfy where she is. hopefully she will come this week.


----------



## kara76

woo hoo

i think you will go on your own, i think the 18th lol

omg this is exciting


----------



## miriam7

yep im   i go on my own inbetween! i think i need a long walk babys 4/5 engaged tho so thats a start lol


----------



## Laura36

Miriam, glad you have a back up plan if Mya doesn't arrive this week.  Long walk may help!  

Sarah, hope your appt went ok today?


----------



## Jule

OOh mIriam not long now then, i wonder if you will be at our meet next week or if you'll be busy pushing


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Well it went really well as far as the babies are concerned. The little one now has less water around her so both the twins are roughly the same now which is good. They are both breached though so the consultant said she would see me next tuesday when i think she will book a date for a c section. I was in a different clinic today and has a meeting with not one but two consultants. I had a heamotologist and an obstetrician who had obviously really gone through all my notes.

The heamotologist was obviously building up to telling me something asking how much i knew about my blood results and how much i knew about my recurrent misscarriage problem and i really thought he was going to say the babies would need a blood transfusion or something but instead he just said he thought i needed extra tests to see if i have lupus and something else and wants me to go to his clinic after the babies are born. He said this might also help if we wanted to go for another pregnancy after this. He gave me lots of info and leaflets etc and to be honest it was a real breath of fresh air for someone to have really looked at my condition which hadnt really been mentioned during the pregnancy at the antinatal appointments. (I take clexane to stop mc)

They also advised me that i would need to take clexane when i go in for the c section and i will have to wear dvt stockings etc which is a new piece of info about the birth etc. What a difference. 

The up shot is that the babies are ok and it looks as though they will be with me in about 2 weeks via the escape hatch lol

Hope everyone else is ok.

Sarah


----------



## Jule

Oh wow sarah thats good that everything ok.  How exciting to think that you will have your babies within 2 weeks.  
You say you had mc previously were they early on and did they find anything wrong.  What meds did you take?  Sorry for all the questions but i have had 2 BFP out of 3 tx's but they dont stay.


----------



## ebonie

aww thats fab sarah having both ur babys in 2weeks and i am so glad that there is someone that is looking at u for future reference a very positive visit   

lisa~how are you hun ? Are you still feeling tired  

miriam~Mya stilll nice and comfy  

kelly hows your babys  are they good for you ?


----------



## Laura36

Sarah, brilliant that all is well with your two and they seem to be taking such great care of you.  2 weeks will fly by. Hope you've got everything ready and your bag packed??


----------



## kara76

sarah i am glad it went so well for you and you are getting help concerning lupus


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi 

Thanks guys.

Just to answer the question about my misscarriages, they were ALL very early. So early it was very difficult to get anyone to really take me seriously to start with.  As i would approach af sometimes i would just know i was going to get a bfp. I just felt pg and then the ++ would appear, not early but maybe a day or two later and then within the week i would start spotting and then bleeding. I just knew i was getting pg but docs etc thought, i think, i was testing too early but it just kept happening and happening. It even happened the day i went to collect my meds to start ivf meds. The nurse took my bloods and yep i was pg then a few days later i starting bleeding and it was all over.

In the end i spotted something on my notes that my cardio lipin antibodies were slighty raised and i read on the net about taking asprin and clexane. When i mentioned it to my consultant he said it might be a possibility and after pushing it he chatted to a hematologist about it and they thought maybe it would be worth a go taking clexane and asprin.  I started taking it before ivf treatement and then when i did the ivf i continued with it. I took the asprin all the time and clexane from daye 14 until my period started. I have just stopped taking it today and will start the day of the c section.

The above i suppose is why i am so pleased the hematologist wants to refer me to his clinic. He agrees that it looks like it might have been the cause of previous mcs and that i need extra tests to see if there is anything else. Theres some syndrome that you can have if you have raised cardiolipin and lupin which needs looking at. It cant be fixed but it would mean that it would go on my notes and i would need to take meds but thats fine if it means something has been spotted that might otherwise have been missed.

Its so mad that you have to  push and push for everything.. Without the net i would never have know to mention it to my first consultant and i am very sure i would never have been given clexane without this.

Sarah


----------



## kara76

some doctors do not believe what we are telling them and its great you have one of your side, having that is great


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Complete luck but yes it does feel better when people start to believe what your saying.  

Sarah x


----------



## Jule

Thanks Sarah for that.  DId they pick up that with clotting bloods.  I have now had these done.  I have had postive results with home preg tests and my bloods have been raised and then i have started bleeding few days later.  I took asprin this cycle but have stopped this now.  Did you take it continually between tx's?  Just wondering if i should take it daily.  Im hoping perhaps they will give me clexane next time.  Did you get pregnant on IVF?


----------



## PixTrix

Great news that all is well with the little ones and you are being taken care of x


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Jule said:


> Thanks Sarah for that. DId they pick up that with clotting bloods.  I have now had these done. I have had postive results with home preg tests and my bloods have been raised and then i have started bleeding few days later. I took asprin this cycle but have stopped this now. Did you take it continually between tx's? Just wondering if i should take it daily. Im hoping perhaps they will give me clexane next time. Did you get pregnant on IVF?


They picked it up on general blood tests they were doing for recurrant mc. They sent me to a specialist to look at Endometriosis i think, It was sort of a starting point but i knew it wasnt this as i did get pg frequently. It was holding onto it in my opinion which seemed to be the problem. I started the asprin, one per day, all the time and the clexane before ivf treatment. I went private for ivf as doc griffiths suggested IUI on the NHS. He was great but my gut feeling was i need to know that an egg had been given the best chances of sticking by being fertallised and placed back in at the right time and under the right conditions. I was given steriods and also assisted hatching to make sure that the egg had the best chance of sticking. I just felt very strongly that IUI wasnt for me as i was getting pg on my own. I wanted ivf to know a fertallised egg was in there and that i had lots of meds to help it. Luckily it worked!!! So these are IVF babies.

SARAH


----------



## miriam7

so glad babies are ok sazzle   hope they look into the lupus now ...its a shame nothing was done before when you kept miscarrying


----------



## miriam7

ive just uploaded my 40 week belly pics   what a diffrence in 2 weeks i  look massive lol


----------



## PixTrix

Wowsers Miriam, what a bump I think she will be making an entrance within the next few days can't wait to see pics of Mya


----------



## miriam7

i so hope she does im going to try forget im waiting ...my mums just been in and asked any twinges... i said no stop asking lol


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Have you thought of any middle names to go with Mya?  I have settled on Daisy Isabel and Lilly Amelia for my two as long as they turn out as girls of course lol.

Are you doing much these dates now your 40 + or are you just sitting and waiting?  I find everything hard work now. I still manage to walk my dogs once a day but i now go with a member of the family just incase as i tend still to go up our local nature reserve which is a bit out of the way.

Sarah x


----------



## Queenie1

sarah so pleased to hear you babies are doing well. i get so crossed that it takes us to have lots of failures before they will look into things 

miriam wow what a bump you look ready to have this baby i think you will have her before tuesday.


----------



## kara76

crikey miriam your bump has dropped


----------



## KellyG

Miriam your  bump is soo nice and neat hun, i agree with queenie she will be here before tuesday

Ebonie the babies are fine thanks hun, slept thru last night yay

Kara thanks for your comment on my ** status hun 

Sarah sooo pleased your babies are ok huni


----------



## kara76

kelly you are welcome.....shouldn't you girls now start a parenting thread lol.....


----------



## ebonie

Miriam you have grown   dont look like ur skin will stretch any more   hope she makes her move in the next few days  

sazzle pretty names you have hun    

kelly wow that is brilliant i hope its not a fluke that they slept all night i hope they continue to do so


----------



## miriam7

still no middle name or any signs of anything happning    ive been out shopping and had a massive tidy today maybee im nesting finally because that part seemed to of missed me by   i swear im growing by the day ...how ive got away without stretch marks puzzles me i feel like im going to pop!


----------



## popsi

miriam !!!!! why are you still here     ... your gonna pop soon young lady xx


----------



## kara76

you must have good skin hun, are you taking daily pics?


----------



## Laura36

Wow Miriam your bump is amazing!  She'll be with you very soon.

Kelly, great that your two slept through already.  Hope it continues.


----------



## miriam7

not daily pics but i will take another when im going in   i bet i have a little screamer kelly yours sound good sleeping right through


----------



## miriam7

ive been to get my nails done and whilst sat there ive had a little trickle so i thought whats that have i peed myself a bit lol it happened another 2 times and ive had a liitle bit of yellow discharge ...no pains tho im just sat round now waiting to see if anything else happens!


----------



## popsi

miriam.. definately sounds like your on the way honey, that happened to my friend and when the pains started her DH rung the hospital and said she was in pain and they told her to take a paracetamol !!!! she was shouting in the backround F**king paracetamol i am in labour lol !!!!!!..... ohhh it exciting honey xxx


----------



## PixTrix

OO so excited Miriam little Mya will soon be on her way. Oh loads of luck Hun can't wait to hear the news x


----------



## Finlay

That's great news, things seem to be starting.

All the best!


----------



## miriam7

another tiny leak and i think ive had a tiny show to tinged redish discharge


----------



## PixTrix

oh you are so on your way. How do you feel?


----------



## PixTrix

By the way I think you should have a home birth so you can come on line and keep us updated


----------



## miriam7

pmsl well hopefully i wnt be going anywhere till last minute   i will ring hosp in a bit see what they say ..even if they just get my notes out ready just incase


----------



## popsi

miriam... why you still here !!!! where is mya xx


----------



## miriam7

im starting to sh*t it lol mums saying ring hosp but im eating my pasta at the moment ...will ring them in a bit ..still no pains!


----------



## KellyG

oooooo how exciting miriam, im sooo sad i didnt go thru this part again.. I bet the hospital tell u too have a bath and take paracetomol lmao... remeber to time the pains when they come ooo i could come to ur house and do it for you lol.. good luck huni xx


----------



## Taffy Girl

How exciting..... sounds like little Mya may be thinking about making an appearance over the weekend
Good luck Miriam.  Hope all goes smoothly for you hun


----------



## rach5

Oh it's so exciting Miriam, all the very best hope everything goes well


----------



## miriam7

right phoned them i gotta go in to check if waters have gone if so will be induced tomorrow   i dnt have to stay as no pains ..so will be home after ..i hope its just me peeing myself now as dnt fancy being induced! will update you all after xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck x


----------



## miriam7

well not long home ..i was strapped to monor for ages babys fine i had little uterus movements up to 100 on the belt thats what my twinges must be but nothing major .. not much leakage happning whilst im there or discharge ..but had speculum and swab done and when that was removed there was quite a bit of gunk on it so thinking it was a show ...i then had a horrendus barbaric internal   which has made me think im going to be a right sissy when labour time comes it hurt like hell i swore and said o christ ..midwife felt babys head and said its further down than she thought and im 1cm dialated and not sure if waters have gone as she would expect some to leak out whilst she was examining me   ...i said im going to be useless in labour but she said i was fine as its diffrent when in labour as cervix is open ...anyway im now sh###ing it big time and just have to wait and see so not being induced tomorrow!


----------



## Jule

OOOh Miriam how exciting, good luck, sounds like it will be today or tom, will be thinking ofyou, hope its not too painful 

Thanks Sazzle for the info, ill remember that and question clinic again next time i go.

Kelly glad you had good night's sleep, have you had any more?

Lisa hope you are ok?


----------



## kara76

yeah i think today hunni

omg this is exciting and im sure you will be fine.


----------



## popsi

oh miriam.. how exciting you gonna get to meet Mya really soon xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh hope all goes well for you Miriam, you will do fine, good luck x


----------



## kara76

miriam i hope you are able to update us soon

its very exciting now hun


----------



## Queenie1

oh my god how exciting hope all is going well with you miriam. will be thinking of you


----------



## miriam7

still nothing major happning had a poop nights sleep as so nervous had to take paracetamol at 8am as has stomach cramps i dont think there contractions  tho as nothing since think its from the internal ive had bit of bright red blood in mucus now so its gotta be my plug coming away ...just playing waiting game now


----------



## kara76

it will happen soon im sure hunni, well it kinda has too


----------



## popsi

aww miriam honey.. it will be fine, remember people do it again and again so cant be that bad darling xxx


----------



## Queenie1

miriam what are you still doing here, i really expected a text today to say mya had arrived. don't worry love i'm sure it will go well and the staff will look after you.

i always think about 2 teachers i no who both have 4 children each and think that if it was that bad they would have not chosen to have 4.


----------



## PixTrix

Hoping it happens soon now Miriam, will be thinking of you x


----------



## miriam7

im still here lazing on settee now watching britans got talent   my freinds been here with her kids says at least when i have internal in labour i will be on gas and air ...so trying not to worry ... still just a few twinges and losing a bit of brown gunk no blood


----------



## kara76

you relax while you can

miriam can you pop over to the may/june thread and get out the bush lol


----------



## Laura36

Miriam, sorry I've not been online last couple of nights but have been thinking about you and checking my phone for texts.  Can't believe it's so close now.  How are you feeling?  
It's so exciting!  Well, maybe for you it's scary too


----------



## miriam7

its exiting but im scared shi###ss aswell ! getting a few sharper pains tonight that are real low and like shooting up back passage must be her getting lower ..going to take paracetamol and try and get a nice sleep


----------



## Laura36

Aww, tomorrow might be the day then. Hope you manage to get some sleep as it could be your last chance for a full nights kip in a long while  
Take care


----------



## miriam7

thanks will txt you if theres any major developments


----------



## miriam7

for those whos number i dont have ...its time   had no sleep got out bed at 4 as been having contractions all night im doing ok and leaving it till last minute as dnt want to be sent home


----------



## kara76

so how will you know when its the last minute lol

good luck huni


----------



## PixTrix

Oo good luck Miriam, looking forward to the news. Don't blame you hanging on as long as you can, don't leave it too long tho! Good that you haven't had to be induced. Thinking of you x


----------



## Queenie1

good luck miriam sounds like things are going well glad to hear the epidural works


----------



## kara76

i am very pleased to announce the safe arrival of miriam and jeff's daughter

Mya

i will leave her fill you in on all the details

well done hunni, wonderful news


----------



## Queenie1

congratulation miriam and jeff

well done to you so pleased for you.


----------



## popsi

Miriam

As i have already told you i am so so happy for both you and Jeff this is wonderful news xxx 

                       

lots of love xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Congratulations - wonderful news   

Hope all went smoothly for you  

So pleased for you both!


----------



## PixTrix

Congrats to you both, well done


----------



## miriam7

congratulations mr and mrs spooks on baby spooks    when was she born ?


----------



## kara76

aww spooks that is great news

congratulation to you both


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations spooks

well done to you both x


----------



## Cath34

Congratulations Spooks and Miriam, - great news. I hope there will be a few more stories like this very soon. xxx


----------



## ebonie

spooks and Dh on the birth of your baby   Ill ;look forward to hearing the name and weight   hope you are ok


----------



## PixTrix

fab news Spooks, many congratulations


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

congrats spooks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KellyG

Congratulations spooks.... isnt sarah next


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Think so....ahhh!!  Got hospital appointment this afternoon to find out if they going to book me in for  a c section.

How are your little ones doing?

Sarah


----------



## KellyG

Oooo how exciting huni, my lil ones are fab thank u.... its goin quick tho   How are u feeling?


----------



## ebonie

ooo sarah  thats so exciting hun let us know how it went at the hospital hun


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Getting excited now. They booked me in for a c section on monday 27th


----------



## kara76

bloody hell lol

woo hoo you get to meet your babies next week


----------



## PixTrix

good luck Sazzle


----------



## Queenie1

good luck sazzle for monday


----------



## miriam7

sazzle thats great 5 days till you meet your girls... i bet you cant wait


----------



## Queenie1

hi miriam,

how do you spell your daughters name is it mya or maia. 

come and tell us how the birth went and how your enjoying motherhood


----------



## miriam7

im spelling it maia just to be diffrent ..thank god for epidural is my view on the birth   ...but will do a birth story when i have half hour to write it all down   was a bit hectic as she was back to back and twisted to side... her heart beat kept droping and she had pooped in me aswell so was a bit touch and go at the end as i was prepped for c section but somehow managed to push her out with the ventouse she weighed 6.8lb and arrived at 18.36 ..shes definetly worth it and i would 100% do it all again


----------



## Queenie1

thats a lovely way to spell her name i think its nice to be different. sounds like it was a bit tricky towards the end but you got there. so pleased for you. just enjoy being a mum now. can't wait to see some photo's and meet her.


----------



## kara76

i like your spelling hun

can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## Taffy Girl

Glad to hear all went ok in the end, Miriam. Sounds like you are enjoying motherhood.  
Maia is a beautiful name and she is a beautiful little girl to go with it.  

Good luck for next week Sazzle


----------



## popsi

Miriam honey, i am sorry i did not know you had changed the spelling until now, and posted your card and prezzie today.. so apologies i have spelt her name Mya xxx


----------



## miriam7

dont worry popsi most people have spelt it mya in the cards ...im getting the sore massive boobies today and my bits are really sore but no baby blues yet...we went out shopping today first ride in her pram shes so small it drowns her lol ive booked to register her next wed so have 5 days to think of middle name now


----------



## banksy1

Sorry guys,

I have not been on here for a good while,  I hope you still remember me.
Just to let you know my twins were born on Saturday 18th. Emma Kate - 5lb 11 and Hannah Elizabeth 6lb 2.
At first a good birth up to 9 cm with, but then Hannah decided she wanted to come out first. Needed a spinal block and taken to threatre just in case of a c section but then managed to deliever them quickly with 10 min apart by ventouse.

Miram congrat with little maia.
Spooks congrats
Kiara praying for this cycle
Hello to everyone I have missed, hope you are all ok

Kath


----------



## kara76

hiya hun

well done on the birth of your daugthers, wow congratulation to you both

amazing news


----------



## banksy1

Thanks, it was a bit hair raising towards the end, but worth every bit of worry.
Kath


----------



## Jule

Congratulations Kath on the birth of your baby girls


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations kath on the birth of your girls.


----------



## ebonie

Aww congratulations on the birth of your twin girls banksy , lovely weights as well hun.
And i must say i think  you have great choice in names especially Emma thats my name lol


----------



## miriam7

congratulations on your twin daughters   sounds like we had a simalar birth with last minute ventouse   sazzle your next now good luck for monday


----------



## LJE

Mant Congratulations Miriam on the birth of your beautiful baby daughter.  
The pics are fab, she is a darling.  See you soon

Lisa xx


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192734.0


----------

